# Milking Machine - $675 (Placerville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 16, 2020)

Milking Machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Grizzly 1HP milling machine, vice, rotary chuck, and tooling. Has seen light and occasional use. I...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 16, 2020)

Milking machine !?!?


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 16, 2020)

He sure want's a lot of moo-lah for that.


----------



## francist (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, holy cow...


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't think it will do a good job of milking, but as a milling machine that is actually a pretty good deal.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 16, 2020)

I think they must be drinking the run off from the old gold mines in the area. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2020)

Must be case-hardened cows


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 16, 2020)

That asking price is udderly ridiculous !


----------



## middle.road (Jul 16, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> That asking price is utterly ridiculous !


boo - hiss


----------



## middle.road (Jul 16, 2020)

That's a heck of deal looking at the accessories included.
Compared to the prices around here the last couple of years.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 16, 2020)

+1, that’s waaaay less than half of anything like that with all that tooling, I mean that looks like a super spacer and tooling. heck of a deal IMHO. Yeah, it’s not a BP but you can move it with a PU and do some work!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 16, 2020)

That's a smoking deal!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 17, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> That asking price is utterly ridiculous !



I be thinkin more like udderly meself................
That is udderly low


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 17, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I be thinkin more like udderly meself................
> That is udderly low


 Correction made !


----------



## higgite (Jul 17, 2020)

It may be time to put this thread out to pasture. We have milked it enough. It’s time to mooooove on.

Tom


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 17, 2020)

Anybody ever gone mill tipping in the middle of the night?


----------

